# working out 7 days a week = unusual results



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

okay so iv been working out everyday for the past week, I know its an unpopular way of doing things but I'm an all or nothing kind of person.

after my first week iv gained 2.5 inches on my chest, lost 1 inch of my waist, gained 0.5 inches on my thigh and gained 1.8lbs in weight.

that's all okay, but my upper arms have stayed EXACTLY the same. no gain or loss at all. i find this odd, i felt like this would be one of the major change areas in the early stages.

anyone got any advice as to why this might be, am i just being too impatient. i do everything to failure.

also iv been trying to find some 7day a week workout plans online and haven't had much success so if anyone knows of some please let me know, would be massively helpful


----------



## Dazzaa (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi mate, i would imagine the reason you can't find any 7 day a week work out plans is because it defeats the point of lifting weights! If you don't have days off then your muscles won't rebuild... you lift weights and rip the muscle tissue, when you rest it rebuilds the tissue... Now i am guessing you do cardio on some of the 7 days? instead of lifting everyday? & yes building muscle takes time, i'll take a guess you made the gains you mentioned because your muscles are very ripped right now, but if you don't let them rebuild they will get smaller, not bigger! Just saying my thoughts mate... but there's much more muscle minded people on this forum than me  so maybe they will be more use

peace


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i dunno about your arms dude but its worked cos you havent overtrained..

now take a few days off and train normally for a while..

try it again in a months time maybe..

ive recently been trying this too, and on week 4 now and i`m shattered..

this is something i built up to do and planned to do for 3 weeks but due to injuries and man flu ive only trained 14 out of 21..

i plan one more workout then total rest for at least 4 days..

i havent done a full body every day ive just trained what hasnt ached too much and HAVENT gone to failure on all sets.. and ive only done a few sets each time..

my strength is now down significantly and stopping soon is imperative.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I lifted weights 5-6 times a week for 4 months of last yr, trained abs 2-3, 2 press-up days and prob around 4-5 cardio sessions. I looked good at the time admittedly, was proper ripped, but it was short lived and unmaintainable. Within 8 weeks of stopping I lost all gains, completely back to square one if not worse.

I now train twice per week and am lifting heavier weights now than I was then by a long shot and I've had no injuries whatsoever.

Rest is key, less is more, don't over-train!! Simples!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Jay Cutler only trains 5 times a week and he does f**k all else and is on a s**t load of growth hormone, insulin and AAS's.


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

I appreciate the all or nothing mentality but i agree with the others - its not the best way to successfully build muscle long tterm.

Its ok to hit the gym every day, just dont lift weights each time and add some cardio in too (im in 7-8 times a week at the moment).

im not suprised that you're struggling to find 7 day routines to be honest.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

I train 5 times a week back to back Mon-Fri and find its the best option for me. By training this way my strength and size increases are at the max. Everybodys different though. I wouldn't go so far as to train 7 days a week. I allow myself two full days rest after a 5 day continual hit at the gym, I find this is sufficient enough for me to recover well. Also, like Fleg said, 2.5 inches on chest in a week :/


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

The Trixsta said:


> I train 5 times a week back to back Mon-Fri and find its the best option for me. By training this way my strength and size increases are at the max. Everybodys different though. I wouldn't go so far as to train 7 days a week. I allow myself two full days rest after a 5 day continual hit at the gym, I find this is sufficient enough for me to recover well. Also, like Fleg said, 2.5 inches on chest in a week :/


Have you honestly ever tried training less though Trix for comparison?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

so you grow when you rest, but only 2 days is sufficient rest after 5 days hard training..

seems to me you`d grow more with more rest..

and given that youre only recently doing a cycle, your saying training natty still only warrants 2 days rest a week?

bud, does your training differ when on a cycle to when youre natural?

if your really grow on that frequency and your happy thats cool..

but what if you`d grow more on 3x a week?

gotta be worth a shot surely..focus on your cardio and keeping that bulk lean on your off days..

has it occurred to you that by training so often you could actually slowing your metabolism down?


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

ok, yes 2.5 inches in a week, this is the first week of my workouts so i have only one week of results, (meaning that it could be a simple fluctuation in results, I have nothing to "smooth" the results out with). i would supply alternative results but these are the only ones i have, never bothered measuring myself before.

i figured that training 7 days a week would keep my muscles permanently damaged ergo, permanently repairing themselves so constantly growing (all be it at a slower rate), I'm figuring this isn't the case.

my workout is cardio for an hour every day, then weights for about 45mins to an hour after that. i alternate the workout so im not on the same muscles twice in a row, so wouldn't that just mean different muscles are having different rest days? 

im determined to loss this gut and bulk up, and want to make it fast as possible. im just being too impatient, huh?


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

if you are constantly damaging then the window of repair is very small.. plus if you are lifting after cardio then you dont have 100% to put in to it either.

although working different muscle groups helps, your body is still a whole unilt and does need to be treat as such a little too (to allow for CNS recovery and the likes)

i honestly think that you would get better results faster if you reduced the number of days training. By all means keep the cardio daily but for maximal results id go 3 times a week lifting.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

again..it`ll only work for short periods of time..

rest grows muscle..no rest = atrophy


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

> but what if you`d grow more on 3x a week?


I'll be very interested to hear the answer to that...



> has it occurred to you that by training so often you could actually slowing your metabolism down?


An extremely good point and one the author of this thread perhaps needs to take on board too.

Dave, if I were you i'd be lifting weights twice per week doing a split routine with 20 mins CV afterwards then 2-3 days of pure CV for about 45 mins a time. Low intensity stuff, not sprinting like there's no tomorrow. Get your diet completely in check (sounds like you know a bit about food) and perhaps consider some type of fat burner if you're really struggling such as Extreme's Lean-R.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> so you grow when you rest, but only 2 days is sufficient rest after 5 days hard training..
> 
> seems to me you`d grow more with more rest..
> 
> ...


Hello there Cal 

I have tried to limit my training reduced to 3 days a week but I just wasn't getting what I get out of training 5 days a week. I don't feel that 3 days is sufficient enough for me and having tried in the past with 3 days a week all I saw was my increase in strength and size slow down. Perhaps for me, I would see better results over a long period of time after training this way. As you mentioned before about me needing to look further then 6 Months, instead look to a couple of years ahead as a plan. But this I cannot get my head around. I work best focusing on short term goals, i.e 6 months a time.

I really believe that 2 days is perfect for me to recover after a 5 day back to back training week. This is strengthened by training the biggest muscles first down to the smaller muscles, legs, back, chest, shoulders, arms. Two full days rest for my body is good enough for me 

My metabolism has never really been affected by the intensity of my training, I think I'm quite lucky there. Perhaps when I finish my course I might think about something more long term and try the 3 day a week training. I feel while on the gear I should maintain what I'm doing as it really is working best for me.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

fair play trix..

you dont appear to wear rose tinted spectacles, so your thoughts, altho bold do interest me...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

What's the betting he carries on training 5-7 days a week anyway?!


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

thanks all, im going to drop to 7 days cardio 3 days weights, appreciate the help. Dorsey, please dont reflect your own inabilities onto me, 

thanks again


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

dave_c said:


> thanks all, im going to drop to 7 days cardio 3 days weights, appreciate the help. Dorsey, please dont reflect your own inabilities onto me,
> 
> thanks again


I lift weights twice a week with 2 cardio - you're still going to train 7 days a week one way or another though? Your body needs a day off mate, not even footballers train 7 days a week!!!


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

must admit i have a schedule on my computer 4 or 6 days a week i found this put on good muscle when i tried it for 2 months .the 4 day a week was more work involved than 6 days 6 days were repeated one light one medium and one heavy day but it did state to eat clean and you had to keep the calories going, as it is i train between 3-4 times a week now depends how i am after bloody work lol 12 hr night shifts can get to you but i carry on regardless

good luck with it trixta and any one else anyone want the routine i'll see if i can zip it to you


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

lol some people learn the hard way


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

My bad wrong post, ignore that last post, not all there tonight


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ii got some good gains over 3 weeks and i needed a full 5 days off after it..

it can work if you know when to back off..


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

ok had a break and am now doing 3 days a week, thanks for the advice all


----------

